# Forum Argomenti di discussione Diritto Societario  Cambio amministratore srl

## POLDO

Salve a tutti, ho dei dubbi e spero che qualcuno mi possa aiutare. 
Una srl ha cambiato l'amministratore unico e bisogna fare la relativa comunicazione alla CCIAA e all'ade. Mi sorgono dei dubbi: 
1) il verbale di delibera dell'assemblea dei soci che nomina il nuovo amministratore unico deve essere fatto autenticare da un notaio o comunque in qualche altra maniera? 
2) l'accettazione dell'incarico da parte dell'amministratore va autenticato? 
3) la comunicazione all'ade va fatta contestualmente utilizzando sempre il software comunica? 
grazie a chiunque mi potrà aiutare con la sua esperienza.

----------


## Contabile

Ciao. Puoi utilizzare STARWEB per l'adempimento che devi porre in essere, sarai autoguidato nell'adempimento da porre in essere.
Il verbale non va autenitcato ma va trasformato in pdf con le annotazioni di conformità e bollo della CCIAA di riferimento e firmato digitalmetne dal nuovo amministratore. Se trattasi di prima nomina il nuovo amminsitratore deve accettare la carica e la firma sul modello di accettazione non va autenticato. Deve però essere munito, come detto, di firma digitale per l'invio della pratica e la firma dei relativi documenti. Ricorda che oltre all'Agenzia Entrate devi, ove ne ricorrano i presupposti, inviare le comunicazioni all'INPS ed all'INAIL.

----------


## POLDO

> Ciao. Puoi utilizzare STARWEB per l'adempimento che devi porre in essere, sarai autoguidato nell'adempimento da porre in essere.
> Il verbale non va autenitcato ma va trasformato in pdf con le annotazioni di conformità e bollo della CCIAA di rifeirmento e firmato digitalmetne dal nuovo amministratore. Se trattasi di prima nomina il nuovo amminsitratore deve accettare la carica e la firma sul modello di accettazione non va autenticato. Deve però essere munito, come detto, di firma digitale per l'invio della pratica e la firma dei relativi documenti. Ricorda che oltre all'Agenzia Entrate devi, ove ne ricorrano i presupposti, inviare le comunicazioni all'INPS ed all'INAIL.

  Grazie mille, sei stato gentilissimo! Un ultima cosa:  
. cosa intendi per "annotazioni di conformità" e bollo della CCIAA ?

----------


## COSCON

Imposta di bollo assolta in modo virtuale tramite la
Camera di Commercio ...: aut. n. ... del ... – Ufficio Entrate di ...  
Il sottoscritto amministratore dichiara che il presente documento informatico
è conforme a quello trascritto e sottoscritto sui libri sociali della società.

----------


## POLDO

> Imposta di bollo assolta in modo virtuale tramite la
> Camera di Commercio ...: aut. n. ... del ...  Ufficio Entrate di ...  
> Il sottoscritto amministratore dichiara che il presente documento informatico
> è conforme a quello trascritto e sottoscritto sui libri sociali della società.

  grazie mille.

----------


## vincenzoros

Devo effettuare un cambio di amministratore per una srl. Devo iscrivere prima il nuovo amministratore e successivamente il nuovo amministratore deve cessare il vecchio con una nuova pratica? Il verbale è unico con revoca e nomina del nuovo amministratore.  
grazie!!!!

----------


## Aleando

Con la stessa pratica si dichiara la cessazione del vecchio e la nomina del nuovo. La pratica deve essere firmata dal nuovo amministratore

----------


## vincenzoros

> Con la stessa pratica si dichiara la cessazione del vecchio e la nomina del nuovo. La pratica deve essere firmata dal nuovo amministratore

  Posso inviarlo direttamente io come delegato usando la mia smart card?

----------


## Aleando

Si certo. l'importante che alla pratica alleghi la procura. Ricordati che qualsiasi documenti che alleghi deve essere in formato PDF/A e deve essere firmato digitalmente

----------


## missy74

> Imposta di bollo assolta in modo virtuale tramite la
> Camera di Commercio ...: aut. n. ... del ...  Ufficio Entrate di ...  
> Il sottoscritto amministratore dichiara che il presente documento informatico
> è conforme a quello trascritto e sottoscritto sui libri sociali della società.

  Bisogna allegare il verbale trascritto sul libro sociale (da cui si evince il numero di pagina), oppure una copia?

----------


## Anna78

no è sufficiente una copia, purché in formato pdf/a e firmata digitalmente. La dicitura di conformità serve appunto x dire che la copia che depositi è uguale a quella trascritta sui libri sociali.   

> Bisogna allegare il verbale trascritto sul libro sociale (da cui si evince il numero di pagina), oppure una copia?

----------


## CESARED79

Buona sera, 
per una srl con due soci, entrambi amministratori e rappresentanti con poteri di firma congiunta,devo procedere con Comunica a variare , cessando un socio dalla carica di amministratore , in modo che ci siano 2 soci di cui uno diventa amministratore unico e rappresentate con potere di firma.dovrei fare un verbale di assemblea con oggetto dimissioni carica di amministratore , convertirlo in pdf/a, ed allegarlo alla pratica , contestualmente devo allegare il documento d'identità dell'aministratore unico  in pdf/a e la procura firmata dall'aministratore unico in pdf/a che mi autorizza ad inviare la pratica come intermediario?
volevo sapere se i passaggi sono giusti e se prima del verbale di assemblea devo far precedere una lettera di dimissioni dell'amministratore che cessa dalla carica

----------


## roby

mi sembra tutto corretto. Certo, devi fare una lettera di dimissione dell'amministratore uscente, indirizzata alla società e al CdA.
Poi verbale assemblea soci che prende atto e nomina amministratore unico l'altro

----------


## LIGABUE

Cosa si chiede come onorario per la variazione di un amministratore di srl? Oltre ai 157 euro di diritti e bolli, naturalmente.

----------


## paolab

noi chiediamo 150 euro+iva

----------


## LIGABUE

Grazie Paolab,
vedo che spesso mi risponde con disponibilità.
Grazie.

----------

